# Morrit's Tortuga, Grand Cayman on hold



## Corky (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a Morrit's Tortuga unit on hold for a week in early June and would like to hear from any of you who have been there before I confirm the reservation. It's a 2 bedroom/sleeps 8. Don't know which building or a specific unit number.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's on the far end of the island away from most activities. Some like that while others don't. I would recommend renting a car but not everyone does so. It's about a 45 minute drive (depending on time of day) to the airport, 7 mile beach, Georgetown, etc. Morritts is a pretty large, multi-building resort with some ocean view and others which circle swimming pools. It's not much of a walk to the beach either way. They have a restaurant as does the Reef next door. There is a smallish grocery store across the street if you want to prepare some of your own meals without renting a vehicle.


----------



## tomlucy74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Corky,

I don't know when you are going, you stated early June.  My wife and I will be going June 1st, we'll  let you know the details when we get back.  What I've heard so far is that they are updated the furniture in all the units. they were very dated.  Don't know if we or you will get the updated units or not.

The Tortuga Club is not as nice as their sister timeshare Grand, but you can use the facilities at the Grand as well.  This is our first time going to GC and are excited about going and experiencing some of the activities;
Stingray City
Kyacking
Horseback Riding
etc.

You will definitely need to rent a car unless you plan on just relaxing and not checking out the island or the activities.

Enjoy!


----------



## marcmuff (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know about the insides of the units, but I took pictures of the grounds, etc. when we stayed at the Grand in February.  I have several albums of our vacation on my webshots site.  Click on the webshots link below.


----------



## Corky (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks to all!!

Muriel, I loved your pictures.  You sure know how to have fun.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 25, 2008)

Please do a review when you come back in June.  We're going next summer and would love to hear about the units.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 25, 2008)

Corky:

The interiors of the units vary in terms of condition. I own four weeks at the resort which I use personally or donate the use of to charitable auctions in my community. I was there in March, along with 2 guests. We all had two bedroom townhouses. My unit, oceanfront, had been re-done. On a scale of 1 to 10 in terms of condition I would rate it an 8. Newer kitchen cupboards, good appliances. The only thing I really didn't care for was the carpet, but there was nothing really wrong with it. I personally just would not carpet a unit on the beach.

One of the two poolside units had not been renovated in a while. It certainly showed in the kitchen cupboards. Having said that, my guest said that "this was the best family holiday that we have ever had". Indeed last year when I was there I had a poolside one bedroom, the VERY WORST location in the complex, yet I had a GREAT TIME.

If you want to go to Cayman I cannot see how you can go wrong. Unless you are one of those "golden" individuals who can only accept the very best you will have a great time.

As far as the difference between Tortuga and the Grand next door there is no meaningful difference in my opinion, except for the fact that some of the units at Tortuga do not have a dishwasher (but the unit I stayed in most recently at Tortuga did have one). This is hardly a hardship. As well, the Grand unit will have a washer-dryer and the Tortuga unit will not. As in all likelihood you will be in your bathing suit for a week I do not see this as a major drawback either.

So if you are not a golden boy I would confirm and have a great holiday.


----------



## jercal10 (Apr 25, 2008)

What add ons do I have to expect. Daily resort fee? electricity fee? gov't tax??
Thx!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 25, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> What add ons do I have to expect. Daily resort fee? electricity fee? gov't tax??
> Thx!



Its not so bad. About $50-$100 on electricity, suposidly its metered. Tips at the lounges and restaurants. You will neeed a car to go anywhere. Beer is over $50.00 a case at the store. Groceries are 25 - 40 % more than in the USA. Lounge drinks are $8.00. We brought steaks, lunch meat, a box of wine and other things in our small ice chest.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Apr 25, 2008)

Tips at David's, Mimi's Dock Bar and both pool bars are automatically figured on each bill, so you don't have to leave another tip.  However, we have always had such good service at each place and have gotten to know many of the wait staff and all of the bartendars so well, that at week's end, we do usually give them something extra for putting up with us.  I believe that most of the eating places do add 15% gratuity on their bills, so make sure you look before leaving another big tip.

Have a great time, you will love it.


----------



## Corky (Apr 25, 2008)

Because of all the positive feedback, and fun photos, I decided to confirm the week at Tortuga.

Thank you all so much!!!  

Hope to return the favor by posting a review in June.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 25, 2008)

*Morrritts all refurbed soon*

All units at Morritts, Grand, Seaside or Pool will be close to the same in terms of furnishings and kitchens.  I believe all Poolside owners had yet another special assessment to refurb all the units to the same level.  

You should not be unhappy with any unit you get at Morritts.  Have fun!


----------



## dopeyfav (Apr 26, 2008)

Corky
You will not be disappointed.  We just came home from the Tortuga Club yesterday & the beach is absolutely beautiful.  We were impressed with the entire island as a whole.  Very clean & very safe.

We stayed in a 2BR poolside unit, no washer/dryer or dishwasher, but it was OK.  The furnishing were worn, but we really didn't care. You have such close access to the beach, it is great.  

We thought the resort bar & restaurant were overpriced, but really enjoyed the Monday night party & felt it was worth the $$.  I would suggest bringing food items if you will have children traveling with you or at least be prepared to spend $$$ on every meal.  We ate at some of the local restaurants & they were much more reasonable with good food.  There were 3 of us & we spend a minimum of $50 for lunch & close to twice that for dinner. 

We will be glad to answer any questions you have.

Enjoy your vacation
Rhonda


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Apr 29, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> What add ons do I have to expect. Daily resort fee? electricity fee? gov't tax??
> Thx!


 
In addition to the electricity fee, there is an $8 CI ($10 USD) daily timeshare tax imposed by the government.

Your unit will probably be a penthouse unit, since it sleeps 8. The master bedroom will have a full or queen bed, the second bedroom will have two twin beds, and the living room will have two sleeper sofas.

The unit may be oceanfront, in the older wooden building, or poolside. We actually prefer poolside. The beach is less than 100 yards from any poolside unit.

I'll echo the recommendation for a car. The East End is rather isolated and a car is, in my opinion, necessary to visit the restaurants and attractions out there.

Despite the unhappiness among many of the owners (myself included) over some of the actions of the developer and the Boards of Directors, Morritt's is a great place. We've been owners there for 7 years and we've fallen in love with that end of the island. 

Enjoy!


----------

